# BBC to charge overseas viewers for iPlayer



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

BBC global iPlayer subscription will be cheaper than licence fee - Telegraph

£73 a year for non-UK residents to watch and download BBC TV programmes - i.e. half the cost of a TV licence, and without the security risks and hassle of using a masked proxy server.

Bargain?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> BBC global iPlayer subscription will be cheaper than licence fee - Telegraph
> 
> £73 a year for non-UK residents to watch and download BBC TV programmes - i.e. half the cost of a TV licence, and without the security risks and hassle of using a masked proxy server.
> 
> Bargain?


Why not get a freesat set up and save any programmes you want, not just from BBC but any channel you can receive? apart from the one-off equipment cost, that's it!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

And (initially at least) you will only be able to watch it on an Apple iPad. Hurrumph ... they've just lost my custom!

BBC's global iPlayer iPad app to cost less than $10 a month | Media | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Why not get a freesat set up and save any programmes you want, not just from BBC but any channel you can receive? apart from the one-off equipment cost, that's it!


I don't want any more hardware on the roof and I don't want non-stop British TV - I am quite happy with Spanish TV on a day-to-day basis. There are occasional programmes I would like to watch, especially music and drama, which I currently download from a torrent site or watch on YouTube. I don't trust VPNs, there are still security issues.

I would definitely use the iPlayer if it were available on a Pay per View basis - say £1 per programme - but only if I could download it to my PC.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

i might consider, although got a man moving my 2.4m dish tomorrow so i get bbc back jeje

i have been using a free vpn which has been ok to be honest expatshield.com
i guess at least this way its legal!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My son likes it!! It means he can watch programmes he's missed on his PS3

Jo xxx


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> i have been using a free vpn which has been ok to be honest expatshield.com


I've tried installing this a couple of times and although the installation goes OK and it says it is connected all websites come up as 500 Internal Server Error.

I can only get back on the internet by uninstalling the program?

Am I missing something? :confused2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

B.B.C. is rubbish, I can receive B.B.C. world and it is pathetic, they spend more time playing jingles and relating what the weather is in China than reading the news. So I won't be paying.

Regarding U.K. satellite T.V., we are too far away to receive any signal, so for us it is Spanish T.V. we have found that Imagen suits us best, and those very nice people from Telefonica have reduced our monthly subscriptions by 15€, how kind!

Hepa


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Will stick to my 100% reliable 55€ a year VPN service I think!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Will stick to my 100% reliable 55€ a year VPN service I think!



Sounds good, do tell us more,

H


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

neilmac said:


> I've tried installing this a couple of times and although the installation goes OK and it says it is connected all websites come up as 500 Internal Server Error.
> 
> I can only get back on the internet by uninstalling the program?
> 
> Am I missing something? :confused2:


Not sure to be honest... never had that problem... sometimes browsing plays up with it, but then i click the green icon in the bottom right of my screen, turn it off and try later.

I have to admit i recently subscribed to one I pay for to get better reliability but its just the same as expatshield so i will be sticking to the god old free one!

All i can say is try turning it on and off¿?¿?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Will stick to my 100% reliable 55€ a year VPN service I think!


who do you use?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Use these guys: Hide My Ass! Pro VPN Tunnel - VPN servers world-wide

Never had any problems, even have it working via pptp on my HTPC running Linux so I get iPlayer through the TV (streams HD BBC perfectly - via my 15MB connection of course!)

I don't only use them for TV though, as I can create a VPN to a server in over 23 countries I can check SEO/Google stuff much easier


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I´ve just read that Expat Shield doesn´t let you watch UK TV from Spain any more:
Expat Shield - Reviews and free Expat Shield downloads at Download.com

Is anyone successfully using it right now? And does your PC get bombarded with malware?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Just use the dish. Cost us 130€ including installation and then it is free! The control box was crap (Ferguson made in Poland) so replaced that with one (from Amazon) that also has an "amplified pass through" for the satellite signal so we can use a second box to feed either another TV in a separate room or the DVD recorder and in both cases which channel you are watching or recording is independent of the first box selection.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Just use the dish. Cost us 130€ including installation and then it is free! The control box was crap (Ferguson made in Poland) so replaced that with one (from Amazon) that also has an "amplified pass through" for the satellite signal so we can use a second box to feed either another TV in a separate room or the DVD recorder and in both cases which channel you are watching or recording is independent of the first box selection.


I don´t want a dish cluttering up my lovely roof garden! Also everyone I know who uses a dish complains they can´t get a signal when it's raining or after dark.

I have a fast internet connection and that's the way forward as far as I'm concerned. Free VPN proxies are too risky and I don´t want to commit to 15 pounds a month for a paid subscription, given that I'd probably only watch two or three programmes a month. 

So until the BBC offers a sensibly priced pay-per-view service for overseas users I will continue to use bit torrent and YouTube.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Horses for courses as they say and whatever works for each of us! Spain is one of those countries that is so diverse in terrain, technology and tastes that we need the choices

Jo xxx


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't cope with all the films I can get on the net never mind rubbish Tv


----------

